# AKFF Bragmat Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Premium. (and thanks to Ant for organising).

Any chance of seeing some of the runners-up Ant?


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers guys!!
Perfect timing - tomorrow's my birthday!

Thanks to Leftie and all the AKFF'ers who've had a hand in the comp, and getting such good bragmats put together - champions.


----------

